# Looking for a hunt club or lease near Acworth



## ILVE2HUNT (Apr 4, 2008)

I am in the military and have just PCS'd (Permanent Change of Station) to the Acworth area.  I am an avid bowhunter (Some gun as well) and am looking for a hunt club opening or a lease to hunt deer around the Acworth area 

Can you assist?

Thanks


----------



## ILVE2HUNT (Apr 5, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## ILVE2HUNT (Apr 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Jasper (Apr 7, 2008)

Bump for a fellow military man......


----------



## ILVE2HUNT (Apr 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dwrahc (Apr 10, 2008)

I live in Canton and run a club in meriwether county, it is about 90 miles to club for me.  Not sure if that is too far.  I have a post for Rock Acres Hunt Club on the site with the details.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 12, 2008)

Sheffield WMA is archery only and not to far from Acworth....
Got some good bucks....3200 acres....Might need to give it a
try if you can't find a club close by....


----------



## Eddy M. (Apr 12, 2008)

pm dixie on this site


----------



## Allen Waters (Apr 14, 2008)

i second sending dixie a pm. he runs cobbs legion hunting club in cherokee and bartow counties. very nice piece of property. almost 4000 acres.


----------



## Matt (May 2, 2008)

It Says You're Location Is Camdon Point, If You're Refering To The Subdivision, Then I Would Check Into Gettin County Permit To Hunt Part Of Allatoona Wma "right In Your Backyard"!


----------

